# onlinegames?



## aloha (26 Jan. 2013)

was sind eure favorits? 

bin bei battlestar galactica am werken....


----------



## DER SCHWERE (26 Jan. 2013)

Dorfleben​


----------



## furbs (27 Jan. 2013)

Enemy Territory... ableger von wolfenstein


----------



## ADunkel (27 Jan. 2013)

Derzeit EVE, macht HAmmer viel Spaß :thumbup:


----------



## chaparoni (2 Feb. 2013)

Zählt hier Dota 2 ebenfalls?


----------



## fighterblue (11 Feb. 2013)

ganz klar metin2


----------



## lukeskywalk782 (13 Feb. 2013)

Schon seit Jahren Ogame. Aber auch schon sehr lange nur mehr 20 Min. am Tag.


----------



## CellarDoor84 (19 Juli 2013)

Planetside2 kann ich nur empfehlen


----------



## Sachse (19 Juli 2013)

kenn keins der Genannten 

bin ich jetzt out?


----------



## Partock (16 Sep. 2013)

Hab damals wie viele andere mit World of Warcraft angefangen mit onlinegames... Danach lange Pause, dann Rift gespielt und jetzt ab und an Guild Wars 2 ... Beide sehr zu empfehlen.


----------



## Orthus (17 Sep. 2013)

Battlefield 3 und World of Tanks derzeit.


----------



## Harry1982 (17 Sep. 2013)

Ja Sachse du bist raus 



furbs schrieb:


> Enemy Territory... ableger von wolfenstein



Ein schon etwas älteres aber immer noch sehr geiles Spiel.
Haben wir vor gut zehn Jahren nächtelang bis zum Erbrechen gezockt 

Ich spiel ab und zu mal Team Fortress 2 aber auch nicht mehr so oft.


----------



## darkbogen (9 Okt. 2013)

GUILD WARS 2 best online game ever!


----------



## biwali900 (9 Okt. 2013)

aion...bestes mmorpg ever


----------



## lennyuwe (23 Okt. 2013)

Guild Wars 1 war super,2 gefällt mir gar nicht


----------



## phr0ke (15 Jan. 2014)

league of legends ist super


----------



## NEXUS68 (14 Juni 2014)

World of Tanks auch wen es mit einer Hand recht schwer ist .


----------



## dermarkus (28 Juli 2014)

Planetside2


----------



## SintoX (28 Nov. 2014)

phr0ke schrieb:


> league of legends ist super



Kann ich so unterschreiben , nur manchmal gehen einen die Spieler auf den Sack


----------



## hamster360ofking (8 Dez. 2014)

Planetside 2


----------



## wergoatlord (10 Apr. 2015)

newervinter good


----------



## golizz89 (11 Feb. 2017)

Rainbow Six: Siege, werde demnächst mal The Elder Scrolls Online ausprobieren.


----------



## Devilfish (12 Feb. 2017)

golizz89 schrieb:


> werde demnächst mal The Elder Scrolls Online ausprobieren.


----------

